# USA Vaping Fallout - Small stores closing



## Hooked (14/10/19)

*Vaping fallout: Small stores suffer as vapers turn away*
https://apnews.com/3fea9cf981794cd680dde081003fa926
10 Oct. 2019

"Many people are still shying away from mainstream vaping products and the impact on the industry is pronounced. Greg Conley, a spokesman for the American Vaping Association, an industry group, says 200 stores closed since Aug. 1, a number he calls “a conservative estimate.”

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir (14/10/19)

I've heard of at least 3 local ZA stores saying the past month has been their worst month to date.

At least two of those stores have been open for over 24 months.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Room Fogger (14/10/19)

Hooked said:


> *Vaping fallout: Small stores suffer as vapers turn away*
> https://apnews.com/3fea9cf981794cd680dde081003fa926
> 10 Oct. 2019
> 
> "Many people are still shying away from mainstream vaping products and the impact on the industry is pronounced. Greg Conley, a spokesman for the American Vaping Association, an industry group, says 200 stores closed since Aug. 1, a number he calls “a conservative estimate.”


A real pity, but the damage has been done worldwide. This will take years and many billions in health costs and millions of deaths across the world due to smoking for them to see what the impact of “twisting the truth” to suit their agenda has caused, hopefully the next generation will not suffer unnecessarily because of this.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## StompieZA (15/10/19)

M.Adhir said:


> I've heard of at least 3 local ZA stores saying the past month has been their worst month to date.
> 
> At least two of those stores have been open for over 24 months.



Saw one of the vape cartel stores close down, not sure it its for similar reasons

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Hooked (17/10/19)

Another shop closing - this was his last purchase

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (17/10/19)

Well looking at the prices on the Liquidation sale, I dont want to know what the normal prices were.
Maybe why he is closing down?
Maybe why people buy blackmarket stuff?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (17/10/19)

Some excerpts from FB:

"The last purchase I will be able to make from my local vape shop as they close their doors on Friday. Time to go underground and make my own."

"From what I’ve seen, online sales are going to be blocked as well here. Have to get friends out of state to buy where they’re at and shop to me. All good. I’m stocked for a bit. When I got my last two bottle I’ll be getting more. No worries here."

*And look at this - vapers stand together wherever they are: *

"If anyone in a banned state needs ejuice i have no problem ordering (your choosen site) & then sending as long as you pay for your Ejuice's i have PayPal"

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RichJB (17/10/19)

Going underground sounds much more rebellious and exciting than DIY.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (3/11/19)

*The Big Shutdown*
https://www.planetofthevapes.co.uk/news/vaping-news/2019-11-01_the-big-shutdown.html
1 Nov. 2019

I'm not going to quote any text. The pics say it all.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (3/11/19)

Heartbreaking to see, this is a blow to so many, both vapers and especially owners and staff! Think this may go down in history as one of the biggest mistakes ever made in the US.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (4/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Heartbreaking to see, this is a blow to so many, both vapers and especially owners and staff! Think this may go down in history as one of the biggest mistakes ever made in the US.



@Room Fogger I get the feeling that South Africans aren't concerned about it, but what if our govt. follows America's example? What's happening there could very easily happen here too.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Mosmo_Omiga (4/11/19)

That's what Innokin doing now. We are fighting people's right to vape.
We work together with UKVIA and our partners to inform vapers the truth.
We will get through the winter.

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (4/11/19)

Innokin_Omiga said:


> View attachment 181926
> View attachment 181927
> View attachment 181928
> 
> ...


Great news @Innokin_Omiga , thank you from all vapers for what you are willing to do to ensure our rights, it is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Room Fogger (4/11/19)

Hooked said:


> @Room Fogger I get the feeling that South Africans aren't concerned about it, but what if our govt. follows America's example? What's happening there could very easily happen here too.


@Hooked , I am hoping that they see it as another cash cow for the tax coffers, know it sounds strange but that may mean more tax but the ability to continue. However, with their track record of blindly bumbling around behind and copying others without facts it makes me nervous. Also, responses from health minister was not very positive. But if we can stand together like the #im staying Facebook group, we may have a chance, especially if we can get backing from big investors and vape related businesses to ensure we don’t go down without a fight. 

The proof will be in the pudding in that we must never back down.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (4/11/19)

Innokin_Omiga

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (4/11/19)

Room Fogger said:


> @Hooked , I am hoping that they see it as another cash cow for the tax coffers, know it sounds strange but that may mean more tax but the ability to continue. However, with their track record of blindly bumbling around behind and copying others without facts it makes me nervous. Also, responses from health minister was not very positive. But if we can stand together like the #im staying Facebook group, we may have a chance, especially if we can get backing from big investors and vape related businesses to ensure we don’t go down without a fight.
> 
> The proof will be in the pudding in that we must never back down.



I agree @Room Fogger, but I doubt that South Africans would fight back as the Americans are doing. They sue; they organise rallies. On 9 Nov. there will be a huge rally in Washington DC. Can you see South Africans doing this? The majority of vapers here are White - and White South Africans are passive. They moan and groan on forums and FB, but they don't fight. Black South Africans would fight back, but unfortunately they're in the minority where vaping is concerned.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

